# Costa Rica Field Pics Part 5: Other Inverts



## Jmugleston (Jul 11, 2010)

Blattaria:






























Phasmida:


















Lepidoptera:
















































Neuroptera:






Hemiptera:










































Hymenoptera:




































Coleoptera:








































































Megaloptera






Other Inverts:

Crustaceans:


----------



## Tugbay Yagci (Jul 11, 2010)

a big percent of these creatures, i see them for the first time. it is great that youshare these with us, thank you.

loved the crab with red legs and a dark head part.


----------



## moloch (Jul 11, 2010)

Wonderful collection of photos!  Love that phasmid and especially that bizarred caterpillar!  What a strange looking creature.

Regards,
David


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome finds, great country...I hope all the tourists(like me) remain visitors and don't overrun the place with B&Bs/bike rental retirement businesses.


----------



## MudCrabDude (Jul 13, 2010)

Great pics; loved the subject matter (especially the crabs  ).

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jmugleston (Jul 13, 2010)

moloch said:


> Wonderful collection of photos!  Love that phasmid and especially that bizarred caterpillar!  What a strange looking creature.
> 
> Regards,
> David


This trip successfully turned my general disinterest for all things Lepidoptera (butterfiles and moths) to an overall anger! Basically in a moment of stupidity I leaned against a railing and placed my elbow on a caterpillar (not shown above). It just so happens the caterpillar caused a very painful burning sensation that ran up and down my arm. It was hilarious for all those around me (and myself once the burning stopped). But for about 30 minutes, I was not too pleased.


----------



## Jmugleston (Jul 13, 2010)

MudCrabDude said:


> Great pics; loved the subject matter (especially the crabs  ).
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


When I made my first trip to the tropics I was quite shocked to see crabs all over the jungle floor. Now I almost expect it. Costa Rica had a number of larger species though which was still a bit surprising. The dark reddish one (not the Halloween crab) was angry. I have a few pictures of my finger tip that it was kind enough to open up. After I was done holding it, another on the trip wanted to pick him up. I was trying to help and the crab decided it was done with us. It split my finger and boogied.


----------



## ocean/blue (Jul 13, 2010)

That Megaloptera is one awsome bug


----------



## D3AdB0DYMAN (Jul 13, 2010)

awesome pics


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Jul 21, 2010)

The first hermit crab pic is Coenobita compressus, the second is Coenobita clypeatus.


----------



## Jmugleston (Jul 21, 2010)

spydrhunter1 said:


> The first hermit crab pic is Coenobita compessus, the second is Coenobita clypeatus.


Nice. I don't know crabs at all so their photos are typically thrown in an "other inverts" folder with only the locality....Now a couple will have their names!


----------



## Falk (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice pictures

Just a question: Should it not be Blattodea instead of Blattaria?


----------



## Jmugleston (Jul 22, 2010)

Falk said:


> Nice pictures
> 
> Just a question: Should it not be Blattodea instead of Blattaria?


Both are used but Blattaria seems to be more common lately.


----------



## Falk (Jul 22, 2010)

Jmugleston said:


> Both are used but Blattaria seems to be more common lately.


Alright, thx.


----------



## Herpetologydude (Jul 22, 2010)

Are some of those land crabs of the Cardisoma and or Gecarcinus genus?


----------



## ZephAmp (Jul 22, 2010)

EPIC ROACHES! 
Let me try and ID a few...
1. _Archimandrita tesselata_
2. _Blaberidae sp._
3. _Eurycotis sp._
4._ Blattelidae sp._
5. _Blaberus peruvianus_; Could also be another species in the _Blaberus craniifer_ complex.


----------

